# Grazie per vs grazie di



## curon

*grazie per il tuo regalo*

o

*grazie del tuo regalo*

Si puo dire tutti e due?


----------



## **ellie**

No, credo che con grazie ci vada sempre PER tranne che con un infinito presente i.e.: grazie DI esistere, grazie per essere venuto (infinito passato)..ho appena inventato una regola, non mi credete!


----------



## curon

Ma credo di aver visto "Grazie del tuo messaggio"


----------



## **ellie**

Si hai ragione allora non lo so davvero. grazie per..grazie di.. maybe just the same, but please wait for better people say better things eheh!


----------



## TimLA

Ho trovato qualcosa facendo un google:

*Grazie del* benvenuto
Pagamento per scrittura del libro delle *grazie del* vino e del macello
Parmachesiparla *Grazie del* semaforo in via Pasini
*Grazie Di* Tutto
EURO, *grazie di* esistere
Semplicemente *grazie di* esistere cucciolina mia


----------



## moodywop

Io uso e sento usare sia "per" che "di" dopo "grazie". Anche i dizionari danno entrambe le forme. Forse "di" è un po' più comune in "grazie di tutto".

Non so perché ma nelle lettere commerciali ho sempre visto usare solo "di"("grazie della Sua lettera del...").


----------



## TrentinaNE

Adesso sono molto confusa.  Avevo potuto giuarare che ho letto qui alcuni mesi fa che il modo preferito è dire "grazie di" e che "grazie per" suona troppo inglese. L'ho sognato?

Elisabetta


----------



## sabi

curon said:
			
		

> *grazie per il tuo regalo*
> 
> o
> 
> *grazie del tuo regalo*
> 
> Si puo dire tutti e due?


 
Si usano entrambi, senza dubbio!  
s


----------



## Raphillon

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Adesso sono molto confusa.  Avevo potuto giuarare che ho letto qui alcuni mesi fa che il modo preferito è dire "grazie di" e che "grazie per" suona troppo inglese. L'ho sognato?
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Non credo che tu abbia sognato, perchè la mia opinione è più o meno questa: "Grazie di" è più frequente.

Entrambe le forme sono corrette tranne in un caso: è sempre

grazie di + (infinito)  

Mai

Grazie per + infinito  

Es
Grazie per i fiori  
Grazie dei fiori (Nilla Pizzi docet  )  

Grazie di essere come sei  
Grazie per essere come sei  

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie della spiegazione, Raphillon! È buono sapere che la mia memoria non mi fallisca sempre.  

Elisabetta


----------



## moodywop

Raphillon said:
			
		

> Entrambe le forme sono corrette tranne in un caso: è sempre
> 
> grazie di + (infinito)
> 
> Mai
> 
> Grazie per + infinito


 
Ciao Raphillon

Non sono sicuro che questo valga anche per l'infinito passato. Che ne dici?

_Di cosa ti ha ringraziato? Dell'aiuto che gli ho dato (di averlo aiutato)_

_Perché/Per quale motivo ti ha ringraziato? Perché l'ho aiutato (per averlo aiutato)_

Una rapida ricerca su Google dà molti più risultati per _grazie per aver_ che per _grazie di aver._

Sarebbe interessante esaminare altri verbi che possono essere seguiti da entrambe le preposizioni, come _scusarsi. _


----------



## Raphillon

moodywop said:
			
		

> Ciao Raphillon
> 
> Non sono sicuro che questo valga anche per l'infinito passato. Che ne dici?
> 
> _Di cosa ti ha ringraziato? Dell'aiuto che gli ho dato (di averlo aiutato)_
> 
> _Perché/Per quale motivo ti ha ringraziato? Perché l'ho aiutato (per averlo aiutato)_
> 
> Una rapida ricerca su Google dà molti più risultati per _grazie per aver_ che per _grazie di aver._
> 
> Sarebbe interessante esaminare altri verbi che possono essere seguiti da entrambe le preposizioni, come _scusarsi. _


 
Si, hai ragione, naturalmente: vale solo per l'infinito presente e non per l'infinito passato, che invece accetta entrambe le forme, non ci avevo pensato


----------



## femmejolie

Ho visto in un thread "Grazie per la tua risposta", e mi ha fatto pensare a se si dice "grazie per/della tua risposta" o entrambe le risposte sono corrette.

"Do grazie a X per questo!" Si potrebbe dire "Do grazie a X di questo?"
Eppure si può dire soltanto "Grazie di tutto", vero?
Si dice "Grazie per la vostra cortesia. Si potrebbe dire "Grazie della vostra cortesia?
Grazie.


----------



## TimeHP

> Ho visto in un thread "Grazie per la tua risposta", e mi fatto pensare a se si dice "grazie per/della tua risposta" o entrambe le risposte sono corrette.
> 
> "Do grazie aTi ringrazio per questo!" Si potrebbe dire "Do grazie a X Ti ringrazio di questo?"
> Eppure si può dire soltanto "Grazie di tutto", vero?
> Si dice "Grazie per la vostra cortesia. Si potrebbe dire "Grazie della vostra cortesia?


 
Diciamo 
_grazie per la risposta_ oppure  _grazie della risposta_
_grazie per la vostra cortesia _o anche _grazie della vostra cortesia_
_grazie di tutto_ o anche _grazie per tutto (quello che hai fatto...)_ 

 ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Confermo, si utilizzano entrambe le forme (con "per" e con "di").


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ciao a tutti,

Queste costruzioni mi sembrano tutte in uso:
_grazie per l'ospitalità_
_grazie dell'ospitalità_
_grazie per avermi ospitato_
_grazie di avermi ospitato_

Tenderei invece a scartare
_grazie per ospitarmi_
mentre credo sia più corretta (anche se a mio parere bruttina)
_grazie di ospitarmi_

Solo che non so esattamente quale sia la regola grammaticale in questo caso, visto che (stando agli esempi)la scelta di *di* o *per* non può dipendere dal fatto che la preposizione in questione sia seguita da un verbo o da un sostantivo. 
Non ho sotto mano una grammatica in grado di sciogliermi il dubbio, quindi se qualcuno conosce la regola e magari un testo di riferimento...
grazie a tutti
ciao ciao


----------



## Shy1986

Sinceramente io non ho mai sentito ne "grazie per ospitarmi" ne "grazie di ospitarmi". Io direi "grazie per avermi ospitato"


----------



## psicoivan83

Sinceramente non ti so indicare alcun testo grammaticale, ma posso dirti che secondo me è più corretto il "grazie PER l'ospitalità".


----------



## lsp

grazie di/per 

Grazie di/ grazie per

Grazie per vs grazie di


----------



## Carthusian cat

Grazie Lsp per i links. Confermano quello che ho riassunto nel primo post.
peccato che nessuno riporti una qualche regola grammaticale...
ciao ciao


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Carthusian cat said:


> Grazie Lsp per i links. Confermano quello che ho riassunto nel primo post.
> peccato che nessuno riporti una qualche regola grammaticale...
> ciao ciao


 

La regola grammaticale è quella che attiene all'uso delle preposizioni.
Per il testo: quello del Serianni è sicuramente il più aggiornato ed esaustivo.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Giannaclaudia said:


> La regola grammaticale è quella che attiene all'uso delle preposizioni.
> Per il testo: quello del Serianni è sicuramente il più aggiornato ed esaustivo.


Adesso faccio una ricerchina, intanto grazie. 
E... non è che ce l'hai sotto mano, questa regola, e non è che hai anche tanta voglia di trascriverla?


----------



## kdl77

Cari italianisti,

secondo voi, è più corretto scrivere:

- grazie _per_ aver creduto in me
o
- grazie _di _aver creduto in me

e qual è secondo voi la diversa sfumatura di significato, se c'è?

Grazie!


----------



## brian

kdl77 said:


> Cari italianisti,
> 
> secondo voi, è più corretto scrivere:
> 
> - grazie _per_ aver creduto in me
> o
> - grazie _di _aver creduto in me
> 
> e qual è secondo voi la diversa sfumatura di significato, se c'è?
> 
> Grazie!



Non credo di essere italianista, ma visto che non c'è ancora alcuna risposta, volevo darti la mia. Non so quale sia la forma più corretta, o se in fatti una sia veramente più corretta dell'altra, ma io in questo specie di costrutto tendo a scegliere _per_. Quando invece si tratta di un sostantivo, di solito opto per "di":

_Grazie per avermi preso dall'aeroporto.
Grazie per_ _averle dato il mio regalo.
Grazie per essere venuti._

_Grazie del regalo.
Grazie dei__ fiori.
Grazie della macchina._

Di solito faccio le frasi così, ma non so il perché.  E poi qualche volta, spontaneamente, sceglo l'una per l'altra... (_grazie di avermi dato la macchina_; _grazie per l'ospitalità_)...


----------



## kdl77

brian8733 said:


> Non credo di essere italianista, ma visto che non c'è ancora alcuna risposta, volevo darti la mia. Non so quale sia la forma più corretta, o se in fatti una sia veramente più corretta dell'altra, ma io in questo specie di costrutto tendo a scegliere _per_. Quando invece si tratta di un sostantivo, di solito opto per "di":
> 
> _Grazie per avermi preso dall'aeroporto._
> _Grazie per_ _averle dato il mio regalo._
> _Grazie per essere venuti._
> 
> _Grazie del regalo._
> _Grazie dei__ fiori._
> _Grazie della macchina._
> 
> Di solito faccio le frasi così, ma non so il perché.  E poi qualche volta, spontaneamente, sceglo l'una per l'altra... (_grazie di avermi dato la macchina_; _grazie per l'ospitalità_)...


 
Grazie mille, gentile come sempre! 

Tu non hai l'impressione che usare "per" sottolinea il motivo per cui ti ringrazio, mentre usare "di" sottolinea il ringraziamento stesso? Mah, probabilmente mi faccio troppe domande!


----------



## housecameron

brian8733 said:


> Non credo di essere italianista, ma visto che non c'è ancora alcuna risposta, volevo darti la mia. Non so quale sia la forma più corretta, o se in fatti  effetti una sia veramente più corretta dell'altra, ma io in questa specie di costrutto tendo a scegliere _per_. Quando invece si tratta di un sostantivo, di solito opto per "di":
> 
> _Grazie per avermi preso dall'aeroporto  Grazie per essermi venuto a prendere all'aeroporto _
> _Grazie per_ _averle dato il mio regalo. _
> _Grazie per essere venuti. _
> 
> _Grazie del regalo/ Grazie per il regalo _
> _Grazie dei__ fiori / Grazie per i fiori _
> _Grazie della macchina / Grazie per la macchina/ Grazie per avermi prestato la macchina _
> 
> Di solito costruisco le frasi così, ma non so il perché. E poi qualche volta, spontaneamente, scelgo l'una o l'altra... (_grazie di avermi dato la macchina_; _grazie per l'ospitalità _)...


 
Brian, la tua intuizione relativa a _grazie per + verbo_ è interessante. Sicuramente è la forma più usata.
Per quanto riguarda invece _grazie per + sostantivo_ secondo me si equivalgono_._


----------



## sabrinita85

Carthusian cat said:


> Tenderei invece a scartare
> _grazie per ospitarmi_
> mentre credo sia più corretta (anche se a mio parere bruttina)
> _grazie di ospitarmi_


A me, queste, sembrano scorrette.


----------



## Mariano50

In effetti hai ragione, sono entrambe bruttine.
Userei direttamente il sostantivo:
- nel futuro:Grazie (anticipatamente) per l'ospitalità.
- nel passato: Grazie dell'ospitalità.


----------



## kdl77

Però allora dovrebbe esserci una regola, se consideriamo

grazie per ospitarmi 
grazie per avermi ospitato 

Quale regola potrebbe essere? Solo la frequenza d'uso?


----------



## MünchnerFax

La regola dovrebbe essere che in italiano usiamo (su due piedi aggiungerei "sempre") l'infinito passato quando la subordinata implicita si riferisce al passato. Un esempio analogo è _dopo_ + proposizione implicita, che in italiano, a differenza di altre lingue, si deve costruire con l'infinito passato.


----------



## Dafne79

Grazie DELLE conferme! NON PER le conferme...


----------



## Necsus

Dafne79 said:


> Grazie DELLE conferme! NON PER le conferme...


Ciao, Dafne. Grazie PER la correzione (o anche, se si preferisce, 'della' correzione), ma, come è immaginabile, non la condivido affatto...! 
Hai modo di documentarne l'opportunità affiché io mi ricreda?


----------



## adamas

Darei ragione a Necsus, la forma "_grazie delle conferme_" mi suona strana. E' pur vero che "_ringraziare_" richiede la preposizione "di" (sto consultanto il vocabolario).


----------



## Dafne79

Spero di non essere troppo pedante.
A mio modestissimo avviso, in italiano l'interiezione "grazie" dovrebbe reggere la preposizione "di" così come il verbo "ringraziare":

Grazie DI tutto --> Grazie PER tutto*
"Grazie DEI fiori", "Ti ringrazio DI cuore", ecc...  

Non si può non riscontrare, d'altra parte, una certa diffusione della preposizione "per", la quale, sempre a mio modestissimo avviso, costituisce un mero calco della struttura "Gracias por" della lingua spagnola. 
Del resto tra lingue molto affini le interferenze  sono talmente  forti  da  essere difficilmente scovabili anche dai madrelingua. 
Questo almeno è quello di cui si discuteva a lezione con un mio collega di spagnolo.
In ogni caso, grazie dell'attenzione!!

------

Le mie sono delle ipotesi e rimango sempre disponibile a qualsiasi intervento!
Bisognerebbe condurre delle ricerche storico-filologiche per approfondire la questione.
Un salutone a tutti!


----------



## Necsus

Dafne79 said:


> Le mie sono delle ipotesi e rimango sempre disponibile a qualsiasi intervento!


Ipotesi e pareri sono tutti leciti e proponibili, ma non bastano a giustificare categoriche correzioni a quanto detto da altri. 
I dizionari, per esempio, sembrano essere generalmente di parere diverso dal tuo, ammettono infatti entrambe le costruzioni, con precedenza fra l'altro a quella con la preposizione _per._ Riporto da quelli disponibili online:

*Garzanti* - _inter_. esprime ringraziamento o gratitudine per qualcosa che si è ricevuta o che ci è stata offerta: _grazie per i bei fiori_; _sì, grazie!_; _no, grazie!_; _grazie di tutto_;
*DeMauro* - 1a inter., esprime ringraziamento, gratitudine, riconoscenza: _g. per il regalo_; _g. per tutto ciò che hai fatto per me_; _g. di tutto_; _g. di cuore_;
*Treccani* - è propriamente il plur. di _grazia_, usato per ringraziare qualcuno, per esprimere la propria gratitudine: _tante g.!; mille g.!; g. di cuore!; g. per le tue premure; g. per quanto avete fatto per me; g. di tutto_.

--------------


----------



## Dafne79

Certo infatti come è stato ravvisato: 

"Non si può non riscontrare, d'altra parte, una certa diffusione della preposizione "per"..."

Ad oggi, in italiano, sono ASSOLUTAMENTE CORRETTE ENTRAMBI. 
A parte pochi casi che citavo: "Grazie PER tutto"* mi sembra che proprio non regga il confronto con "Grazie DI tutto" oppure "Grazie DI cuore".

Comunque la mia NON voleva essere una correzione!!  

Per concludere, visto che hai citato il venerabile maestro T. De Mauro, il Devoto Oli riporta quanto segue:

grà-zie 

s.f.pl. usato come inter.Voce che esprime all’occasione la gratitudine o un cortese rifiuto: tante g.!; “Un biscotto?” “G., ho appena pranzato”; iron., per sottolineare la ovvietà di una affermazione o di una constatazione altrui: “Si è comprato la casa al mare” “G.! con quell’eredità!”• Grazie a, con l’aiuto di, per merito di: g. a lui, ho trovato un lavoro• G. a Dio, g. al cielo, per sottolineare una gradevole constatazione
• Come _*s.m.*_ (_invar._), ringraziamento:* un g. di tutto cuore.* 
Pl. di grazia, cfr. lat. gratias ag  re ‘ringraziare’ | 1801


----------



## Necsus

Ohhh, eccoci finalmente nella corretta collocazione...! Grazie, Laura. 

Allora...





> sono ASSOLUTAMENTE CORRETTE ENTRAMBI.


 Dafne, se mi dici che sono corrette entrambi non vedo ulteriore motivo di discettare...! 





> Grazie DELLE conferme! NON PER le conferme... Comunque la mia NON voleva essere una correzione!!


 Il fatto è però che questa tua affermazione suona esattamente come una correzione, per questo ho tenuto a sottolineare, soprattutto a beneficio di chi ci legge, che l'uso di _*per*_ non è _affatto_ sbagliato.
Quanto alla tua citazione del Devoto Oli, direi che non dirime in alcun modo la questione, infatti non propone locuzioni esemplificative né con _per,_ né con _di_, e nell'unico esempio che potrebbe sembrare pertinente, quello evidenziato in grassetto rosso, si parla di _grazie_ come sostantivo (s.m.), non come interiezione. Comunque sia, anche volendolo equiparare all'interiezione, nella costruzione _'grazie di (tutto) cuore'_ a mio parere il valore della preposizione _di_ non è certo equivalente a _per_, ma caso mai a _con_: _'grazie *con* (tutto) il cuore'_.


----------



## Dafne79

Ribadisco, sono corrette entrambi. Su questo non ci piove.

Si  tratta di una questione di maggior naturalezza e armonia dei suoni,   che, tuttavia, sono un tratto distintivo della meravigliosa lingua   italiana.

L'unico vincolo "cogente", se vogliamo, e' quello  riguardante  l'infinito nella forma del passato per riferirsi ad eventi  del passato,  mentre il presente per gli eventi  presenti appunto. 
D'altro canto, il sostantivo può esser usato per riferirsi al passato, presente, o futuro. 

 Bisogna inoltre notare che alcune espressioni "quasi-idiomatiche" si sono cristallizzate con la preposizione di e *non* per. Come dicevamo: 

*Grazie di tutto *
*Grazie dei fiori *

A  mio avviso, ciò e' dovuto alla maggior armonia dei suoni e alla   versatile eleganza della preposizione "di", che consente di ottenere   delle espressioni più snelle e scorrevoli sia in termini sonori che   grafici. 

Ad esempio:

_"Grazie d'esistere"_ (reminiscenze della "liaison"...) è indubbiamente molto più elegante e scorrevole rispetto a _"Grazie per esistere"_.

Allo stesso modo, _"Grazie dell'attenzione"_ rispetto a "_Grazie per l'attenzione_".

_"Grazie dei fiori"_ rispetto a _"Grazie per i fiori"_. 

L'eleganza  e la scorrevolezza sono essenzialmente dovute alla  "polimorfica  versatilità" della preposizione semplice "di", che può  assumere le varie  forme articolate "del, dell', dello, dei, etc..".

Non ho dubbi.  Per chiunque non sia madrelingua (e forse anche per  alcuni madrelingua),  si tratta di un livello superiore di complessità. 
Immagino che  siano soprattutto per i madrelingua inglesi e spagnoli a riscontrare delle difficoltà.

Tra  l'altro, ripeto, penso che ci sia un recente rafforzamento  dell'utilizzo della  preposizione "per" dovuto essenzialmente alla  globalizzazione, cioè alla  maggior influenza della lingua inglese  (spesso usato maccheronicamente) e alle  maggior interazioni con la  lingua spagnola.  

Ciò nonostante, rimango un convinto sostenitore della superiore eleganza e scorrevolezza della preposizione "di".

Saluti a tutti!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Aloha.

Riporto qui la domanda che mi hai posto in un'altra discussione (dato che riguarda l'argomento trattato in questa) e rispondo:


Aloha said:


> Grazie di avermi corretta!
> N.B. A proposito: "Grazie per" o "Grazie di" Quando a seguire è l'infinito passato, come nel tuo caso, entrambe le forme sono corrette ed equivalenti.





Aloha said:


> Se capisco beneho ben capito, allora perquando "Grazie" se non precede l'infinito passato, potrebbe essere per esempio:
> 
> - "grazie di fare i compiti al mio posto" La costruzione "_grazie + prep. + infinito presente_" sarebbe da evitare. Non è tanto naturale in italiano.
> Con la preposizione "di" è infatti un calco del francese (e viene considerata corretta, anche se ai limiti della norma), mentre con la preposizione "per" è un calco dell'inglese (e considerata non corretta in italiano).
> Se ringraziamo per un'azione già avvenuta, usiamo in genere le seguenti costruzioni:
> - "_grazie + prep. + infinito passato_": _[Grazie/Ti ringrazio] [per/di] avermi invitato_;
> - "_grazie + proposizione causale introdotta da perché_": _[Grazie/Ti ringrazio] perché mi sei sempre stato vicino quando ne avevo bisogno;_
> - "_grazie + prep. + sostantivo_": _[Grazie/Ti ringrazio] [per l'invito/dell'invito]_.
> Usiamo l'ultima costruzione anche ringraziando per un'azione che deve ancora avvenire, inserendo talvolta la locuzione "fin d'ora" (es. _Ti ringrazio fin d'ora per il tempo che vorrai dedicarmi_).
> 
> - "grazie per fare i compiti al mio posto" Non è considerata corretta. Vedi quanto detto sopra.
> 
> Qui e qui puoi leggere l'autorevole parere del linguista Serianni in proposito.
> 
> - "grazie di tutto" Questa variante è quella idiomaticamente più usata. La puoi infatti trovare come esempio tipico in tutti i dizionari italiani, alla voce "grazie" .
> - "grazie per tutto" Teoricamente è corretta, ma si è maggiormente affermata la variante precedente.
> Se però "tutto", anziché essere pronome indefinito come in questi due esempi, è aggettivo (come ad esempio nella frase _"Grazie di/per tutto quello che mi hai saputo dare_") il "per" è plausibilissimo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Scusate, correggo di seguito l'ultima frase del mio precedente post (non più modificabile): non c'è nessun _aggettivo_ nell'esempio che ho riportato! 


> Se però "tutto" è inserito nel costrutto "tutto ciò che"/"tutto quello che" (come ad esempio nella frase _"Grazie di/per tutto quello che mi hai saputo dare_") il "per" è plausibilissimo.


----------



## sarpantra

Buongiorno a tutti. Uff davvero una disputa difficile e lunga.
Partendo da questa constatazione proverò a dare il mio contributo da insegnante di italiano a stranieri. Lo dico non perché ci sia niente di positivo, ma solo perché gli studenti mi chiedono sempre delle regole "semplificate" e quindi sono abituato a trovare soluzioni applicabili.
La mia opinione è che DI  e PER si dividano in 3 gruppi:
1) Formule fisse (come "Grazie di tutto" o "Grazie di cuore" o "Grazie di esistere")
2) Gruppo misto dove sta al gusto o "orecchio personale" ("Grazie di essere gentile con me" o Grazie per essere gentile con me")
3) Gruppo di regole fisse da me inventate dandole per vere:

DI + nome (ma senza possessivo). "Grazie del regalo, grazie dei fiori, ecc.
PER + possessivo + nome. "Grazie per il tuo regalo, grazie per i tuoi fiori, ecc.
PER + frase medio-lunga che spieghi i motivi , le ragione per le quali sto ringraziando qualcuno.
PER + ringraziamento di una cosa passata, anche da poco. "Grazie per avermi aspettato". opp. "Grazie per essere rimasto a casa mia ieri"

Non pretendo siano regole valide, ma spero solo di aver dato il mio contributo.
Ciao


----------



## bearded

Mi spiace di non essere del tutto d'accordo con sarpantra, principalmente riguardo a due punti:
1. ''grazie per essere gentile con me'' secondo me è pari pari una traduzione dall'Inglese. In Italiano si dovrebbe dire ''grazie di essere gentile con me'' oppure ''grazie per essere stato gentile con me'' (gli Inglesi non dicono mai ''per essere stato'', ma intendono proprio questo quando dicono ''per essere'' - dopo grazie). Nella nostra lingua 'per+infinito presente' ha un valore finale.
2. Mi riesce nuova questa regola del possessivo, e non mi sembra scorretto dire ''grazie del tuo regalo'', e neppure ''grazie per il regalo''.


----------



## Ganamant

Vorrei aggiungere che la frase fatta _Grazie di tutto_ è così e basta, e dire _grazie per tutto, _benché non sia errato, suona un po' strano


----------



## sarpantra

bearded man said:


> Mi spiace di non essere del tutto d'accordo con sarpantra, principalmente riguardo a due punti:
> 1. ''grazie per essere gentile con me'' secondo me è pari pari una traduzione dall'Inglese. In Italiano si dovrebbe dire ''grazie di essere gentile con me'' oppure ''grazie per essere stato gentile con me'' (gli Inglesi non dicono mai ''per essere stato'', ma intendono proprio questo quando dicono ''per essere'' - dopo grazie). Nella nostra lingua 'per+infinito presente' ha un valore finale.
> 2. Mi riesce nuova questa regola del possessivo, e non mi sembra scorretto dire ''grazie del tuo regalo'', e neppure ''grazie per il regalo''.




Grazie Bearded man per aver risposto!

In effetti entrambe le tue obiezioni sono ragionevoli. Per farti capire meglio modifico gli esempi.
1. "grazie per essere sempre gentile con me" ("sempre" qui indica una condizione permanente, e quindi la frase non è al presente.
     Anch'io concordo con te che un "calco" dall'inglese sarebbe "Grazie per venire" invece di "Grazie per essere venuto".)

2. Per quanto riguarda "PER" ribadisco che non sono un glottologo e le mie sono solo osservazioni di "consuetudine".
    Quello che volevo dire non era solo per il possessivo. Ho notato nel parlato di tutti i giorni (mio e di altre persone) 
    che si tende a usare di più "PER" quando c'è un elemento aggiuntivo, che descrive meglio l'oggetto per cui stai ringraziando.
    La "descrizione" può essere il possesso o anche un aggettivo o un predicativo dell'oggetto, ecc.
    Per esempio direi : "Grazie dei fiori", ma  "Grazie per i bellissimi fiori (che hai portato)."
    Oppure un attributo:  "Grazie degli orecchini" ma "Grazie per gli orecchini d'oro! Sapevi che ero allergica al rame, vero?"
    "marca" o "modello": "Grazie del quadro" ma "Grazie per il quadro di Van Gogh! E' una riproduzione, vero?"

Vabbè, spero di aver dato il mio contributo, forse così è più chiaro quello che volevo dire.
Forse bisogna arrendersi alla "carattere capriccioso" della lingua italiana, in questi casi più che mai "de gustibus".
Ciao!


----------

